# wohin mit dem ganzen Laub?



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Nov. 2021)

Hi,

was macht Mann/Frau mit dem ganzen anfallenden Laub im Garten

z.B als Winterschutz für nicht/nicht ganz frostfeste Stauden verwenden

(bei mir haben rund 3qm3 Magnolienlaub als "Bieberbettwäsche" für meine Musa sikkimensis herhalten müssen)

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (11. Nov. 2021)

Aber nur wenn es nass und gestampft ist erzeugt es eigen Wärme siehe Rasenschnitt oder Silage.
Da sind 50 ° C gut und gerne drin.

__ Ahorn und __ Kastanie sind leicht vergehbare Blätter. 
Wallnuss, Plantanen, Eiche und __ Magnolien Blätter sind schwer zergehbarer.


----------



## troll20 (11. Nov. 2021)

Damit wurden die Igelquartiere ausgepolstert.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Nov. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn es nass und gestampft ist erzeugt es eigen Wärme siehe Rasenschnitt oder Silage.


Reicht, wenn die Nachtkälte nicht so schnell an den Stamm kommt.


----------



## Ls650tine (11. Nov. 2021)

Magnolienlaub hab ich auch zur Genüge. Einen kleinen Teil (ca. 4 cbm) davon habe ich auf 10 Meter unter unserer Buschhecke verteilt. Der Rest kommt auf den Grünschnittplatz. 2 Igel haben weiteres Laub und __ Moos in ihre Häuser geschleppt. Die anderen 3 haben ihre Nester unter den Büschen angelegt. Das heißt, ab jetzt wird nur noch die Rasenfläche geräumt.


----------

